# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Τροφοδοτικών >  >  τροφοδοτικο smartkit 1007

## mathios

Καλησπερα σε ολους

εχθες που καθαριζα την αποθηκη ξεθαψα ενα τροφοδοτικο παγκου που ειχα φτιαξει μικρος για να τροφοδοτω διαφορες κατασκευες που εκανα τοτε.Ηταν η πρωτη σοβαρη κατασκευη που ειχα φτιαξει σαν πιτσιρικας και πραγματικα το ειχα καταχαρει. 

Σε δοκιμη που εκανα για να δω αν δουλευει βγαζει ταση 30volt μονιμα. Μετρησα το ποντεσιομετρο μηπως και εχει χαλασσει και ειναι οκ. Προχωρησα σε διαφορες μετρησεις και αυτο που μου εκανε εντυπωση ειναι οτι στο lm723 το πιν 10 μου εβγαζε σταθερα 30v παρολο που η ταση στο πιν 5 ηταν μεταβαλλομενη. Ειναι σωστο αυτο?

Δεν εχω ασχοληθει καθολου με το 723 (και γενικοτερα με τραντζιστορ) και εχω αρχισει το ψαξιμο. Αυτο που θελω περα απο το να το επισκευασω ειναι αν μπορω και τι θα χρειαστει να αλλαξω για να το κανω μεχρι 5A και με current limiter.

----------


## kanivallos

Έχω το ίδιο από μαθητής Λυκείου (πριν 32 χρόνια) και δουλεύει ακόμα!
Για current limiter δε νομίζω να γίνεται, για να το κάνεις μέχρι 5Α θα πρέπει να αλλάξεις τη δική του γέφυρα (είναι μέχρι 3,7Α) φυσικά τον μετασχηματιστή και να συνδέσεις παράλληλα άλλο ένα τρανζίστορ ισχύος με αυτό που είχε το κίτ (Τότε κυκλοφορούσε με το 2Ν 3055 ή με το BD 142) 
To pin 10 οδηγεί την τάση στο BD 135 (ή BD 137) και αυτό με τη σειρά του στο BD 142 (ή 2Ν 3055)
Κανονικά η τάση στο ποδαράκι 10 είναι η τάση εξόδου, προφανώς είναι καμμένο το 723, αντικατέστησε το.
Ελπίζω να το έχεις σε θήκη.

----------


## mathios

Αυριο θα παω στον φανο να παρω ενα 723 και ενα 2Ν3055. 

Εχω ομως 2 ερωτησεις

α) το πιν 10 στο 723 τι ευρος τιμων πρεπει να εχει κανονικα?
β) το τρανζιστορ ισχυος εχει μια ψυκτρα γομαρι. θα χρειαστω αλλη μια τετοια? Δεν βολευει να την κοψω στην μεση και να βαλω ανεμηστηρα για την ψυξη και των 2?

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

καλημερα (αν και δεν το βλεπω εχει αρχισει το κρυο) . λοιπον επειδη εχω το ιδιο να πουμε εδω την αξιολογη συμπεριφορα του 723 ειναι ενα πολυ ωραιο τροφοδοτικο που πολες φωρες εχω υπερφορτωσει βραχυκυλωσει μια χαρα ειναι , για 5 Α  νωμιζω επειδη δεν ειμαι και ηλ/κως  θελεις 2 * 2Ν3055 και1 ακομη σαν την  R5=0,15Ω  5Wκαι στο σχεδιο δες  εδω= http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=35680   και μια καλη ψυκτρα ναι !

----------


## kanivallos

Το πιν 10 έχει τις τιμές εξόδου δηλ. 3-30 βόλτ με τη χρήση του ποτενσιόμετρου.
Μπορείς να το βάλεις στην ίδια ψύκτρα αν έχει χώρο, αλλά θα χρειαστείς σίγουρα ανεμιστηράκι.

----------


## mathios

Καλησπερα και παλι 


επιτελους βρηκα χρονο να ασχοληθω με το τροφοδοτικο και να το επισκευασω αλλα και μετα την αλλαγη του lm 723 κανει το ιδιο. Εβγαλα και μετρησα ολες τις αντιστασεις και ειναι οκ. Το θεμα ειναι οτι οταν εβγαλα να μετρησω με πολυμετρο τα BD135 & 2N3055
ειχα τις εξης μετρησεις 

BD135
Βαση-εκπομπος --> απειρη αντισταση
βαση - συλεκτης-->μηδεν αντισταση
εκπομπος-συλεκτης--> μηδεν αντισταση

2Ν3055
Βαση-εκπομπος --> μηδεν αντισταση
βαση - συλεκτης-->μηδεν αντισταση
εκπομπος-συλεκτης--> μηδεν αντισταση


Ειναι λογικες οι παραπανω μετρησεις γιατι εγω ειχα την εντυπωση χονδρικα οτι σε απο βαση σε εκπομπο η συλεκτη ειναι μηδεν και μεταξυ συλεκτη και εκπομπου απειρη. ΕΙμαι καπου λαθος η οντως εχουν τιναξει τα πεταλα και τα 2 και πανε για αλλαγμα?

----------


## Dbnn

> Καλησπερα και παλι 
> 
> 
> επιτελους βρηκα χρονο να ασχοληθω με το τροφοδοτικο και να το επισκευασω αλλα και μετα την αλλαγη του lm 723 κανει το ιδιο. Εβγαλα και μετρησα ολες τις αντιστασεις και ειναι οκ. Το θεμα ειναι οτι οταν εβγαλα να μετρησω με πολυμετρο τα BD135 & 2N3055
> ειχα τις εξης μετρησεις 
> 
> BD135
> Βαση-εκπομπος --> απειρη αντισταση
> βαση - συλεκτης-->μηδεν αντισταση
> ...



Ως προς τα τρανζιστορ, να πω μια κουταμαρα;
Κανονικα οταν καιγονται μετρας μικρη αντισταση η βραχυκλωμα μεταξυ βαση-εκπομπος, συλλεκτης-εκπομπος, βαση-συλλεκτης. 
Αλλα ομως δοκιμασε τα probe του πολυμετρου με αντιθετη φορα. Δηλαδη αν μετρας συλλεκτη (κοκκινο probe)-εκπομπο(μαυρο probe) κανε το αντιθετο, συλλεκτη μαυρο probe και εκπομπο κοκκινο probe. 
Μου χει τυχει σε καποια bd139 κλπ με αυτο το τροπο να εντοπισω βραχυκυκλωμα και να καταλαβω οτι το τρανζιστορ ειναι καμμενο γιατι το μετρουσα και δεν εβλεπα κατι, μολις αλλαξα πολικοτητα στα probe του πολυμετρου βρεθηκε το βραχυκυκλωμα. 
Τωρα γιατι και πως δεν ξερω αλλα δοκιμασε το καλου κακου. 
Επισης αλλαξε ολους τους ηλεκτρολυτικους πυκνωτες και περνα παλι τις κολλησεις. 
Οι ηλεκτρολυτικοι δεν στοιχιζουν και πολλα χρηματα και οι κολλησεις δεν ειναι ουτε μιση ωρα δουλεια.

----------


## lepouras

καταρχήν με αυτά που μέτρησες  φαίνεται ότι είναι βραχυκυκλωμένα. αλλά δεν μετράμε στα Ωμ τα τρανζίστορ   με το πολύμετρο αλλά στην ένδειξη για διόδους. εκεί θα βάλεις το πολύμετρο και θα δεις τη λέει. αν σου δείχνει μηδέν πάλη στα στα ίδια πόδια τότε είναι βραχυκυκλωμένα σίγουρα.  θα πρέπει να μετράς και με ανάστροφη των ακροδεκτών του πολύμετρου στα ίδια πόδια.

----------

FILMAN (21-01-16)

----------


## mathios

> Ως προς τα τρανζιστορ, να πω μια κουταμαρα;
> Κανονικα οταν καιγονται μετρας μικρη αντισταση η βραχυκλωμα μεταξυ βαση-εκπομπος, συλλεκτης-εκπομπος, βαση-συλλεκτης. 
> Αλλα ομως δοκιμασε τα probe του πολυμετρου με αντιθετη φορα. Δηλαδη αν μετρας συλλεκτη (κοκκινο probe)-εκπομπο(μαυρο probe) κανε το αντιθετο, συλλεκτη μαυρο probe και εκπομπο κοκκινο probe.



To δοκιμασα και ετσι και εκει μμου εβγαζε απειρη σε ολες τις δοκιμες γι' αυτο και δεν το εγραψα.





> καταρχήν με αυτά που μέτρησες  φαίνεται ότι είναι βραχυκυκλωμένα. αλλά δεν μετράμε στα Ωμ τα τρανζίστορ   με το πολύμετρο αλλά στην ένδειξη για διόδους. εκεί θα βάλεις το πολύμετρο και θα δεις τη λέει. αν σου δείχνει μηδέν πάλη στα στα ίδια πόδια τότε είναι βραχυκυκλωμένα σίγουρα.  θα πρέπει να μετράς και με ανάστροφη των ακροδεκτών του πολύμετρου στα ίδια πόδια.



Η μετρηση εγινε στην ενδειξη για τις διοδους που ειναι συνηθως και το "τζιτζικι"(υποθετω αυτη εννοεις) καθως επισης και μετεπειτα δοκιμες και σε μεγαλυτερες κλιμακες μηπως και αλλαξει κατι και διαφυγει.

----------


## lepouras

μιλάω καθαρά στην ένδειξη για διόδους. αν από επιλογή έχει στην ίδια θέση ή δίοδο ή τζιτζίκι τότε θα επιλέξεις να είναι δίοδο και όχι τζιτζίκι.

----------


## FILMAN

Τί πάει να πει μηδέν αντίσταση;

Δεν μπορεί να είχες 0 αντίσταση (βραχυκύκλωμα) μεταξύ B-C και μεταξύ C-E και ταυτόχρονα ένδειξη ανοιχτού κυκλώματος μεταξύ B-E! Προφανώς μετράς λάθος ή άλλα μέτρησες και άλλα έγραψες.

----------


## mathios

> Τί πάει να πει μηδέν αντίσταση;
> 
> Δεν μπορεί να είχες 0 αντίσταση (βραχυκύκλωμα) μεταξύ B-C και μεταξύ C-E και ταυτόχρονα ένδειξη ανοιχτού κυκλώματος μεταξύ B-E! Προφανώς μετράς λάθος ή άλλα μέτρησες και άλλα έγραψες.



Τωρα που ξαναδιαβασα τις μετρησεις εχεις δικιο εχω κανει στο BD135 λαθος

BD135
Βαση-εκπομπος --> απειρη αντισταση
βαση - συλεκτης-->μηδεν αντισταση
εκπομπος-συλεκτης--> *απειρη αντισταση
*

Δεν ξερω αν σε καλυπτει ετσι αλλα τωρα εναι σιγουρα αυτα τα αποτελεσματα.

Τωρα αν μετραω λαθος σαν διαδικασια μπορει. Αν μπορεις να μου πεις πως γινεται η μετρηση ωστε να ειμαι σιγουρος.

----------


## FILMAN

Εκπομπός - Συλλέκτης = ?

----------


## mathios

> Εκπομπός - Συλλέκτης = ?



εκπομπος-συλεκτης-->απειρη αντισταση

----------


## FILMAN

Το πολύμετρό σου είναι με βελόνα ή ψηφιακό;

----------


## mathios

ψηφιακο δυστυχως δεν εχω με βελονα.

----------


## FILMAN

Γιατί δυστυχώς; Για έλεγχο τρανζίστορ το ψηφιακό είναι πολύ καλύτερο. Το πολύμετρό σου έχει κλίμακα ελέγχου διόδων;

----------


## mathios

Γραψε λαθος για το δυστυχως ειχα γραψει κατι αλλο αρχικα το οποιο το αλλαξα και εμεινε το δυστυχως. 

Τελικα αλλαξα και τα 2 και επαιξε κανονικα.  Τα δοκιμασα και τα 2 συνδιαστικα με τα καινουρια και φαινεται οτι ηταν και τα 2 καμενα.

Το πολυμετρο εχει ελεγχο για διοδους.  Εκανα προσπαθεια να τεσταρω τις καινουριες μιας και δεν το ειχα ξανακανει αλλα δεν καταφερα κατι.



Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις απαντησεις σας.

----------


## lepouras

το είδες το βίντεο που σου έβαλα ποιο πίσω??

----------


## mathios

Καλημερα Γιαννη 

ναι το ειδα. Αυτο ειχα ακοληθησει οταν εκανα και τις αρχικες μετρησεις απλα στο πολυμετρο μου εχει και μια υποδοχη με μικρες τρυπιτσεες  που γραφει γυρω γυρω ΝPN-PNP με τις ενδειξεις ebce σαν αυτο . Ειπα να το δοκιμασω και εκει αλλα τιποτα ουτε που ενιωσε.

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

καλημερα για μενα αλαξε το bd 135  και παρε και 2 ν3055  μια R 0,15Ω    νατο κανεις 5Α αυτα..
α το ποντεσιωμετρο ειναι ενταξει? δηλαδη μεταβαλετε η αντισταση του ?  ( μετρα το στην κλιμακα στα ωμμ)

----------


## apilot

Φίλε Γιώργο δες το Video του φίλου του Γιάννη τα λέει πολύ αναλυτικά για τρανζίστορ NPN ή PNP  και θα καταλάβεις πως γίνεται.

----------


## elektronio

> καλημερα για μενα αλαξε το bd 135  και παρε και 2 ν3055  μια R 0,15Ω    νατο κανεις 5Α αυτα..
> α το ποντεσιωμετρο ειναι ενταξει? δηλαδη μεταβαλετε η αντισταση του ?  ( μετρα το στην κλιμακα στα ωμμ)



Νεκτάριε αυτή η αλλαγή δεν το κάνει 5Α. Το κάνει απλά να αντέχει 5Α στην έξοδο. 
Για να γίνει 5Α το τροφοδοτικό χρειάζεται αφενός μεγαλύτερο μετασχηματιστή, αφετέρου αλλαγή στην γέφυρα που είναι πολύ μικρή και αύξηση στον πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης που είναι επίσης πολύ μικρός.

----------


## mathios

> Φίλε Γιώργο δες το Video του φίλου του Γιάννη τα λέει πολύ αναλυτικά για τρανζίστορ NPN ή PNP  και θα καταλάβεις πως γίνεται.



Καλημερα, με βαση το video αυτο εγιναν οι αρχικες μετρησεις. Απλα οπως ανεφερα παραπανω εχει και μια συγκεκριμενη υποδοχη το πολυμετρο για τα τραντζιστορ που δεν ξερω πως δουλευει οπως αναφερω στο post 20#






> Νεκτάριε αυτή η αλλαγή δεν το κάνει 5Α. Το κάνει απλά να αντέχει 5Α στην έξοδο. 
> Για να γίνει 5Α το τροφοδοτικό χρειάζεται αφενός μεγαλύτερο μετασχηματιστή, αφετέρου αλλαγή στην γέφυρα που είναι πολύ μικρή και αύξηση στον πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης που είναι επίσης πολύ μικρός.




Αυτο με ενδιαφερει μιας και μαλλον θα ειναι η επομενη αλλαγη του. Εχω ηδη παρει δευτερο 2Ν3055 και στην πορεια θα παρω και ενα τοροειδη στα 30v/5A και μια γεφυρα για να κανω τις αλλαγες. Ο πυκνωτης εξομαλυνσης ποσο πρεπει να ειναι?

----------


## elektronio

> Αυτο με ενδιαφερει μιας και μαλλον θα ειναι η επομενη αλλαγη του. Εχω ηδη παρει δευτερο 2Ν3055 και στην πορεια θα παρω και ενα τοροειδη στα 30v/5A και μια γεφυρα για να κανω τις αλλαγες. Ο πυκνωτης εξομαλυνσης ποσο πρεπει να ειναι?



10000μF / 80V  είναι καλά.

Και μόνο που πρέπει να αγοράσεις άλλο μετασχηματιστή (βάλε και γέφυρα, πυκνωτή, μεγαλύτερη ψήκτρα κλπ) δεν σε συμφέρει να μετατρέψεις αυτό το τροφοδοτικό. Είναι προτιμότερο να κάνεις ένα νέο πλήρες και να τα βάλεις μαζί σε ένα κουτί. Πάντα είναι χρήσιμη μια δεύτερη τάση.

----------


## FILMAN

Στην υποδοχή αυτή βάζεις ένα τρανζίστορ και από την ένδειξη της οθόνης παίρνεις μια ιδέα για την ενίσχυσή του (β)

----------


## Dbnn

> 10000μF / 80V  είναι καλά.
> 
> Και μόνο που πρέπει να αγοράσεις άλλο μετασχηματιστή (βάλε και γέφυρα, πυκνωτή, μεγαλύτερη ψήκτρα κλπ) δεν σε συμφέρει να μετατρέψεις αυτό το τροφοδοτικό. Είναι προτιμότερο να κάνεις ένα νέο πλήρες και να τα βάλεις μαζί σε ένα κουτί. Πάντα είναι χρήσιμη μια δεύτερη τάση.



Στα ιδια λεφτα θα βγει. Δεν εχει διαφορα με το να μετατρεψει το ιδιο. Οικονομια θα κανει μονο αν φτιαξει παλμοτροφοδοτικο να παιζει σε διπλες τασεις και με πολυ περισσοτερα αμπερ.

----------


## elektronio

> Στα ιδια λεφτα θα βγει. Δεν εχει διαφορα με το να μετατρεψει το ιδιο. Οικονομια θα κανει μονο αν φτιαξει παλμοτροφοδοτικο να παιζει σε διπλες τασεις και με πολυ περισσοτερα αμπερ.



Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θέλεις να πεις ότι δεν θα έχει διαφορά.
Στη περίπτωση αναβάθμισης θα κερδίσει λίγα ευρώ, ενώ αν κάνει ένα νέο δεν θα τα κερδίσει αλλά θα έχει 2 τροφοδοτικά. Αρκετά χρήσιμο σε πολλές περιπτώσεις.

----------


## Dbnn

Δεν θα εχει διαφορα στα χρηματα εννοω. Το οτι θα εχει δυο τροφοδοτικα ομως ναι εχεις δικιο πως ειναι χρησιμο. Το θεμα ειναι αν θα του ειναι χρησιμα τα δυο τροφοδοτικα. Και ολα εξαρτονται απο τα ποσα χρηματα διατιθεται να δαπανησει.

----------


## radioamateur

Μήπως έχει κανείς το σχέδιο του τροφοδοτικού 1007 της Smartkit ή που θα μπορούσα να το βρω για έλενγχο κατασκευής. .Το 2n3055 αντέχει τα amper που αναγράφονται;

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

Καλημερα ενωουμε  για το ρτοφοδοτικο με το lm 723  αυτό δηλ.   https://www.smartkit.gr/stabilised-p...0v-2-5a-m.html     δειτε   εδω 
https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=35680

----------


## radioamateur

> Καλημερα ενωουμε  για το ρτοφοδοτικο με το lm 723  αυτό δηλ.   https://www.smartkit.gr/stabilised-p...0v-2-5a-m.html     δειτε   εδω 
> https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=35680



Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------

